# Etsy Unique Handmade "Kindle in Cover" Sleeves



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Just wanted to post an FYI for anyone who had inquired to Cathie on Etsy ("Clevelandgirlie") about her beautiful tooled leather look fabric kindle cover when I posted it some time ago. At that time, she ran out of the fabric, but she stumbled upon some more and has a bit more back in stock! She is now taking orders for anyone interested in getting one - first come, first served.

Here's the link to the listing:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/67578249/kindle-cover-hand-tooled-leather-look

For anyone who doesn't know about Cathie's etsy shop, be sure to check it out here. All of her products are beautiful works of art! She even handcrafts many of her buttons using fallen tree branches from a beautiful old oak on her property. In past listings I've seen some other really nice buttons she's embellished with beads, etc.

I must tell you that even after having this cover for several months, I can't stop admiring it and running my hands over it every time I use it. My pictures below show it with my Nook, as I already had another one of her covers for my Kindle. I simply sent her the dimensions of my Nook in the cover, and it came out to a perfect fit. She will custom make it to your specifications or device. She usually makes them to hold a Kindle with a cover, but she is so easy and nice to work with, so any special requests you have just ask and she can see if that will work ok!

(My Kindle cover by her is shown behind the tooled one.)


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

absolutely Beautiful!!

and how does that cute little charm fit in? Was that your addition?


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks, Bonbon! Actually, the cute charm was her addition as well - she has a lot of cute charms that she adds to her covers! I don't think every one is the same, though, since it's dependent on what she has in stock. She makes most of them to order so they may differ slightly from the stock picture - so if you see a cute button or charm that you really like, she can probably include them if she has them available!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

She does beautiful work, very unusual.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a question, for anyone that has bought one of these bags, how padded are they?  I am interested in buying one.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

The case is beautiful.  But OT, that looks like a nook in the picture and the light intrigues me.  What is it?


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Aspen806 said:


> I have a question, for anyone that has bought one of these bags, how padded are they? I am interested in buying one.


Hi Aspen - sorry, I just saw your post now. I have 2 of Cathie's Kindle cases, and I would describe the padding as similar to a decorative quilt - not too thick, but enough to give nice protection to your Kindle against other things that might brush against the case in the bag you are carrying it in. She started out making these covers to cover her own Kindle in a cover, but if you want more padding and/or want to use it for a naked Kindle, she is really great about custom orders.

On another note, she also does handpainted fabrics - I saw some on her blog, and wow, she really does beautiful work! I found a beautiful hummingbird picture and am going to have her make me another case with her handpainted artistry. I just have to decide what device I want her to make the case for! So that is another idea to throw out there if anyone has particular design or picture they'd like to have featured. They would be a little more than her standard cases because of the custom work, but seeing her attention to detail and craftsmanship in the 2 I have, it is well worth it.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Tripp said:


> The case is beautiful. But OT, that looks like a nook in the picture and the light intrigues me. What is it?


Hi Tripp - yes, the case I posted is indeed for my nook! I already had one of the Etsy cases for my Kindle. I love this nook case! I hadn't even noticed it when I pored over all the cases on bn.com - it was a sales associate that showed it to me at the store. It is the Lyra Light Front Cover, below, and the picture links to the product page.:


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

So is the light sort of built-in, like a part of the case?  I have a Noreve cover on my Nook.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> So is the light sort of built-in, like a part of the case? I have a Noreve cover on my Nook.


Yes, that's correct - it lifts up and tucks into that indention in the center, and the light pivots up and down to your liking.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Beautiful, but it appears they are all gone again!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

For anyone who is interested, I found some of this fabric on line, and I sent the seller an email telling her where she can buy it, so hopefully she'll have some more for sale before too long.  They are very attractive.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Good sleuthing job, Patricia!   It really is beautiful fabric - I still enjoy running my hand over it whenever I use it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

julip said:


> Good sleuthing job, Patricia!  It really is beautiful fabric - I still enjoy running my hand over it whenever I use it.


Thanks, when I was still working, everybody at work considered me the master of finding things on the internet, they used to say if it was there, I could find it.


----------

